# RIM Employee: RIM Sucks, Look At Apple



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2011)

RIM are so screwed. A mate called today asking about whether it was worth getting the new Playbook and made damn sure he didn't waste his money, the company is going down the tubes and looks like it's ready to take it's place in history along with Palm in contributing to the smartphone market but no longer being relevant.



> A senior manager at Research In Motion, utterly embarrassed by the travesty that was the BlackBerry Playbook, has published a public plea to the press. Stop selling Flash. Look at how Apple is working its mobile business. And fire those two joined-at-the-hip bozos running the company.
> 
> 
> A senior executive at RIM has written and sent a letter over to BGR, imploring the company to turn course before its too late.
> ...


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you work for Apple?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Do you work for Apple?


 
Not sure what your question has to do with the demise of RIM...


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not sure what your question has to do with the demise of RIM...


Maybe because you're coming over a little bit, well, _gloating?_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2011)

Gloating? Lol! Not quite, I find it amusing how a once market leading corporation can mess up so well. I'll laugh just as hard if it happens to Google, Apple or any other company that makes such breathtakingly bad business decisions!


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## joustmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

So, do you work for apple?


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2011)

Ahh, finally a little backlash against the steady trickle of threads with a common goal from Kid Eternity


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> So, do you work for apple?



I'm unemployed.



elbows said:


> Ahh, finally a little backlash against the steady trickle of threads with a common goal from Kid Eternity



Yup, 8 posts including mine is a huge backlash.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> elbows said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, finally a *little* backlash against the steady trickle of threads with a common goal from Kid Eternity
> ...


 
No, it's a _little_ one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> No, it's a _little_ one.


 
Exactly. A backlash isn't a backlash if it's a minority of people engaged in it. It's just a vocal minority. 

Well done for the thread derail btw. Well played.


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2011)

As Ive stated previously, your agenda is transparent and so you get no sympathy from me at all if your tedious threads get derailed.

I mean just what is this computer forum becoming, a bizarre fascination with aspects of corporate and marketing news that is hardly the sort of thing we'd have felt the need to talk about excessively in the past.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2011)

elbows said:


> As Ive stated previously, your agenda is transparent and so you get no sympathy from me at all if your tedious threads get derailed.
> 
> I mean just what is this computer forum becoming, a bizarre fascination with aspects of corporate and marketing news that is hardly the sort of thing we'd have felt the need to talk about excessively in the past.


 
I have as much an agenda as you do. Wether you like it or not tech is now very consumer oriented and the marketing is a big part of that. It'd be absurd to only talk narrowly about exactly what a product did, and I really don't think many posters would be able to focus like tbh. Besides, as the old saying goes, if you don't like things post better threads yourself, u75 is what YOU make it.


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2011)

Well you dont have to start a new thread every time someone in the corporate world farts in a way you figure might annoy editor.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah sure. Like I said, you don't like it, start better threads.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 1, 2011)

Classic handbags.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 2, 2011)

At Dawn no less.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2011)

Apple sucks. RIM..... too. Fuck you K_E.

That should cover it right?


----------

